
Ask HN: Recommendations, guidelines for talking to children about online privacy - PixelPaul
Hello,
Does anyone know of any good sites or documents that help to talk to children between 4-10 about being online. Focusing on being safe, privacy and maybe about advertising.
======
probinso
"Teaching python with Kelly and Sean" recently had an episode where this came
up. They interviewed a young brother and sister about what they had learned in
school with respect to technology and being a digital citizen

You might be able to reach out to the authors of that podcast

"Pythonic parenting with the shaw family"
[https://www.teachingpython.fm/41](https://www.teachingpython.fm/41)

------
ThePhysicist
There's the great open source project "Datenklaus" that uses an app to teach
children about data literacy and privacy, sadly it's only available in German:
[https://datenklaus.org/](https://datenklaus.org/)

It's completely open-source though, maybe you can help to translate it to
English?

------
brudgers
[random advice from the internet]

Just talk about your concerns honestly. Being honest has more impact than
anything else. Talking to kids is just talking. Good luck.

------
SyrupThinker
TLDR Being burned lets you put things into perspective more easily.

I will just tell you how I personally learned those things at around 10-12
years old, you could act this out in a safe environment, but that depends on
your standards I guess.

As a kid I wanted to buy a game online, but my family and friends parents
where wary of purchasing something online at the time, so I had no way to
obtain the game the 'regular' way.

A friend and I found some guy online that claimed he'd buy a license in
exchange for a PaySafeCard of the same value. Lots of people saying that it
worked for them, so this must absolutely be legit.

Of course we did the naive thing and contacted the guy.

Long story short, I lost a months worth of pocket money to him.

From that point on I swore to myself to always assess the risk of actions I
take on the internet (and by now on everything) and to consider other peoples
agenda's in decisions.

A useful lesson learned for "just" 15€ in my opinion.

